
Nextcloud 13 on FreeBSD - vermaden
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/04/04/nextcloud-13-on-freebsd/
======
vermaden
Added following sections/updates.

𝗨𝗣𝗗𝗔𝗧𝗘 𝟭 - 𝗦𝘆𝘀𝗩 𝗜𝗣𝗖 𝗶𝗻 𝗝𝗮𝗶𝗹𝘀

𝗨𝗣𝗗𝗔𝗧𝗘 𝟮 - 𝗦𝗲𝘁𝘂𝗽 𝘄𝗶𝘁𝗵𝗼𝘂𝘁 𝗦𝗼𝗰𝗸𝗲𝘁𝘀

